# The Wild Place in Vermont



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

42.4 acres and fixer upper.

I would be willing to owner finance partially, I am not sure exactly how this works, as long as we had most down, I would also sell it for 130,000 to anyone on this homesteading forum, for good people deserve a deal! 
so again the site is www.waldencountrystore.com and again the house needs a lot of tlc, but for anyone with animals, this would be awesome (or gardens).
-Jacqui
or pm me


----------



## legendaryliving (Nov 29, 2007)

Just bumping you up to make sure that this stays in front! LOVE LOVE LOVE this place - Keeping an eye on the web cam on your site - Sure looks cold lately 
Merry Christmas -


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## legendaryliving (Nov 29, 2007)

We were just looking at your new and improved web site, but didn't see the coles pond web cam or the info. about your property.
We were just checking to see if you sold it already.


----------

